# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  wistron CM9 On freeBSD

## pathfinder

Ξέρετε αν το FreeBSD ή εν λογω καρτούλα υποστηριζεται στο εν λογω OS??

αν ναι ποια εκδοση? Η τελοσπαντων πως μπορουμε να τισ υποστηριξουμε με καποιον driver??

----------


## dweller

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?quer ... .0-RELEASE

----------


## pathfinder

Παιδια ξερεί κανεις πως να ενεργοποιείσουμε την εν λογω καρτουλα στο εν λογω λειτουργικο...μου βγαζει το εξης:

bsd# ifconfig
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
options=8<VLAN_MTU>
inet6 fe80::250:baff:fe54:c305%rl0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
inet 10.40.123.29 netmask 0xfffffff0 broadcast 10.40.123.31
ether 00:50:ba:54:c3:05
media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
status: active
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> mtu 1500


τιποτα που να εχει σχεση με ath0  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...εδωλεει οτι θέλει μόνο prism chipsets

και dweller μου βρηκε οτι κατι σχετικο με το atheros...ξερει κανεισ κατι διαφορετικο?

ευχαριστω

----------


## dweller

ποσταρε τι σου βγάζει η dmesg.
την καρτούλα στην βλέπουν άλλα λειτουργικά στο ίδιο pc?

----------


## dweller

πάτα και ifconfig -a

----------


## pathfinder

> πάτα και ifconfig -a


bsd# ifconfig -a
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
options=8<VLAN_MTU>
inet6 fe80::250:baff:fe54:c305%rl0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
inet 10.40.123.29 netmask 0xfffffff0 broadcast 10.40.123.31
ether 00:50:ba:54:c3:05
media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
status: active
plip0: flags=108851<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000

----------


## pathfinder

> ποσταρε τι σου βγάζει η dmesg.
> την καρτούλα στην βλέπουν άλλα λειτουργικά στο ίδιο pc?


Copyright (c) 1992-2005 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD 6.0-RELEASE #0: Thu Nov 3 09:36:13 UTC 2005
[email protected]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Pentium III/Pentium III Xeon/Celeron (494.96-MHz 686-class CPU)
Origin = "GenuineIntel" Id = 0x673 Stepping = 3
Features=0x383f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
real memory = 536854528 (511 MB)
avail memory = 516009984 (492 MB)
npx0: [FAST]
npx0: <math processor> on motherboard
npx0: INT 16 interface
acpi0: <ASUS P3B_F> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
pci_link0: <ACPI PCI Link LNKA> irq 11 on acpi0
pci_link1: <ACPI PCI Link LNKB> on acpi0
pci_link2: <ACPI PCI Link LNKC> irq 10 on acpi0
pci_link3: <ACPI PCI Link LNKD> irq 5 on acpi0
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0xe408-0xe40b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82443BX (440 BX) host to PCI bridge> mem 0xe6000000-0xe7ffffff at device 0.0 on pci0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: <display, VGA> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel PIIX4 UDMA33 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xd800-0xd80f at device 4.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
uhci0: <Intel 82371AB/EB (PIIX4) USB controller> port 0xd400-0xd41f irq 5 at device 4.2 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb0: <Intel 82371AB/EB (PIIX4) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
pci0: <bridge> at device 4.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <network, ethernet> at device 10.0 (no driver attached)
rl0: <D-Link DFE-530TX+ 10/100BaseTX> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xe1000000-0xe10000ff irq 5 at device 13.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> on miibus0
rlphy0: 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:50:ba:54:c3:05
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f2-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FAST]
ppc0: <ECP parallel printer port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77b irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/9 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
sio1: type 16550A
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model 4D Mouse, device ID 6
pmtimer0 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 494955256 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad0: 9768MB <Seagate ST310212A 3.02> at ata0-master UDMA33
acd0: CDROM <PCCD048/EH13> at ata1-slave PIO4
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
rl0: link state changed to UP
bsd#


την καρτούλα την ειδε κανονικά το ΜΤ...σε αλλά ΟS δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει...εκτός του BSD

----------


## dweller

δέν την έχει δεί καθόλου, ούτε καν σαν unconfigured...
με λίγο googλάρισμα από ότι κατάλαβα τελικά στο freebsd δέν δουλεύουν οι καρτούλες με το 5213 της atheros ακομα.
Δοκίμασε να εγκαταστήσεις το openbsd αν έχεις χρόνο.

----------


## pathfinder

> δέν την έχει δεί καθόλου, ούτε καν σαν unconfigured...
> με λίγο googλάρισμα από ότι κατάλαβα τελικά στο freebsd δέν δουλεύουν οι καρτούλες με το 5213 της atheros ακομα.
> Δοκίμασε να εγκαταστήσεις το openbsd αν έχεις χρόνο.


το openBSD για να το λες θα δουλευει...θα το κατεβασω και θα σου πω...

thanks a lot!!

----------

